# Adjustment Brush / Mask



## Jim1RCS (Aug 2, 2014)

How do I use the brush and mask to take out a very bright porch light and subsequent glare on the left side of faces in a poorly shot "cell phone" picture?  I don't see enough detail in LRQ's "Quick Start" or "Lr5 FAQ" book and have read and watched all the tuts I can find - still D&C'd!!
Beginning to wonder if it's possible!
Showing clippings (red) in all these spots.  I click on the brush, place it in the blue sky on the right and try to 'paste' or 'paint' those areas with that blue!  The mask doesn't keep the brush limited to the porch light and sky area and the color is red!!?
What am I missing!?
Thx!
jim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 3, 2014)

That might not be a job for Lightroom Jim, but post the picture here and we can give you some clues.

Oh, and turned off the clipping warnings (the red and blue) by pressing J.


----------



## Jim1RCS (Aug 4, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That might not be a job for Lightroom Jim, but post the picture here and we can give you some clues.
> 
> Oh, and turned off the clipping warnings (the red and blue) by pressing J.



Oh, Boy!
Apparently our office system does not support Java, which is what this is asking for.
Will try to post pic from home tonight!
"Double, double toil and trouble; 
    Fire burn, and caldron bubble!!")
jim


----------



## Jim1RCS (Aug 5, 2014)

*Adjustment Brush / Mask: Posting 'Mission Impossible' Picture*

This is my picture, which you suggested, 'may not be possible to fix in Lr'.  I'm beginning to think you are right but didn't want to give up until I learned how to use the brush and cloning tool - thinking that was the best route.
I would just forget about it and move on, but 1.) I opened my big mouth and said I'd taken LR5, bought the LRQ books and was now a professional (although this one is a freebee! picture fixer; and 2.) It's for my boss (=free!)!!
Any suggestion other than turn in my 2 weeks notice!? 






Thx!
jim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 5, 2014)

How attached are they to the color?  The easy fix is to press V to make it B&W, then take a decent size brush set to - exposure and swipe down that left hand side a bit.  

The detail's blown in the side of the faces on the left, particularly on the older guy, so you're not going to get that perfect in LR.  You could try pulling the yellow saturation down a bit in HSL to improve the skin tones, and combine that with the brush to bring the exposure down a bit.  You could also heal out the light.


----------



## Jim1RCS (Aug 6, 2014)

Awesome!
Can't wait to try it!!
Thx!
jim


----------

